# [2013] Good ski area TS values on the resale market?



## feckman (Feb 15, 2013)

So, my wife and I have just put in an offer on a week at the Westin Ka'anapali which will hopefully pass ROFR.  The other thing we do (and will continue doing) regularly is head out west for a week of big-mountain skiing every year.

Our preferred location has been Breckenridge, CO, but we're very open to other Colorado and Utah resorts.  In fact, Utah would probably be better since Southwest flies into SLC and so many of the resorts are so close (compared to Denver's proximity to the Colorado ski areas).

I would love to get opinions on what properties in these areas might offer a good value on the secondary market.  We're looking for a 2BR in peak season.

We've seen the Marriott, Hilton and Grand Lodge at Peak 7 properties in Breck, but it looks like they're all pretty expensive on the resale market.  The Marriott StreamSide in Vail seems to be fairly inexpensive to buy-in, but I've read many things on TUG that make me nervous about it.

Does anyone have suggestions about resorts we should look into?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 15, 2013)

You should also consider Grand Timber Lodge, the sister property to Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge.  It is a little bit older, but they have been very good about keeping it up to date.  It is a ski-in, ski-out (via trails), and since it is a bit older, is more reasonable resale.  The MFs are much more reasonable than the other name-brands, which makes it even more of a bargain.

If I were to buy a dedicated ski week, this property would be top on my list.

Kurt


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 15, 2013)

Westgate Park City is very nice
Marriott Mountainside and Summitwatch in Park City are great
Park Plaza inPark City is the cheapest


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 15, 2013)

If you are looking for a clean, spacious 2 bedroom, 2 bath to act as your home base for skiiing Keyston and/or Breckenridge costing less than $1,000, I'd recommend one that we used to trade into all the time, Val Chatelle III in Frisco.  A plus is that Frisco has a neat downtown right around the corner from Val Chatelle III.  

Another is the one we now own, Orofino at Straight Creek in Dillon where the MF this year was all of $415.  It is an easy drive to both Keystone and/or Breckenridge from both.  Nothing fancy about either, but if keeping costs down is important,  I think you would be well satisfied with one of these.

George


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 16, 2013)

You can probably pick up a Raintree Vacation Club ownership for less than $2000 that will get you into Park City, Telluride, or Whistler.


----------



## Robert D (Feb 16, 2013)

I think Vail and Beaver Creek are among the best and like Lakeside Terrace, which is part of the Starwood chain, for the quality of the resort, maintenance fee ($1,070 for a large 2BR), and resale cost.  Regarding Marriott Streamside, the only two viable buildings are Douglas and Evergreen as Birch MF's are ridiculously high and quality not as good.  The maintenance fees are higher than LT (about $1,450 for Evergreen 2BR, 2baths and $1,340 for Douglas 1BR, 2Baths).  Sheraton Mountain Vista is also very nice and equivalent quality to Lakeside Terrace but the maintenance fee is higher.  Eagle Point in Vail and Falcon Point in Avon are nice independent resorts with reasonable MF's but I think they are a notch down from Lakeside Terrace and Sheraton Mountain Vista.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 16, 2013)

Another vote for Grand Timber Lodge in Breck...we were there a couple of weeks ago and thought it was great.


----------



## feckman (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the input!  Many of these resorts look great, but I remember seeing Grand Timber Lodge in passing and we were impressed.  I like that it's right in Breck, ski-in/ski-out and the MFs look very reasonable.  It also looks like they don't have ROFR which is fantastic.

I'm definitely going to keep my eyes peeled here and on RedWeek and eBay for a 2BR resale.  Anyone have thoughts on what a fair offer price would be on a 2BR winter annual?

Many thanks again.  Looks like we've been bitten hard by the TS bug...


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 16, 2013)

feckman said:


> Thanks for all the input!  Many of these resorts look great, but I remember seeing Grand Timber Lodge in passing and we were impressed.  I like that it's right in Breck, ski-in/ski-out and the MFs look very reasonable.  It also looks like they don't have ROFR which is fantastic.
> 
> I'm definitely going to keep my eyes peeled here and on RedWeek and eBay for a 2BR resale.  Anyone have thoughts on what a fair offer price would be on a 2BR winter annual?
> 
> Many thanks again.  Looks like we've been bitten hard by the TS bug...



Be careful as their reservation system is strange....I think it is some rotation so you may not always get the week you want or need

_*a rigorously tested computer program will determine what week you will get
by using an algorithm that is not based on a “first come, first served” system but rather a formula that will match as many owners to one of their top 5 choices as possible with the available inventory.*_

http://www.grandtimber.com/pdf/BGVAnnualRezSystemFAQ.pdf


----------



## feckman (Feb 17, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> Be careful as their reservation system is strange....I think it is some rotation so you may not always get the week you want or need
> 
> _*a rigorously tested computer program will determine what week you will get
> by using an algorithm that is not based on a “first come, first served” system but rather a formula that will match as many owners to one of their top 5 choices as possible with the available inventory.*_
> ...



Wow, that is really strange...  Anyone have experience with this system or one like it?

We're also considering the Valdoro Mountain Lodge.  Opinions?

Thanks again!


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 17, 2013)

feckman said:


> Wow, that is really strange...  Anyone have experience with this system or one like it?



I used to own a MROP Week that rotated between Red, Blue and White (or whatever the colors were) so that one year you got Red, one year Blue, etc.  They also had set one Week each year when everyone who wanted to participate would send in their exchange requests which were allocated by some mysterious formula. Actually it worked pretty good.

George


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 17, 2013)

There's a 2 bedroom/ 2bath EOY for sale at Grand Timber Lodge on eBay right now...ad says it floats from week 1-15 & 48-50.  Current bid is $999....might be worth checking out !
Deb


----------



## feckman (Feb 18, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> There's a 2 bedroom/ 2bath EOY for sale at Grand Timber Lodge on eBay right now...ad says it floats from week 1-15 & 48-50.  Current bid is $999....might be worth checking out !
> Deb



Definitely, thanks!  We're really hoping for annual, but if the price is right...  

Does anyone know how the EOY works when the season spans years?  In other words, when the weeks are 48-50 and 1-15, which year do you actually get the unit?

Thanks again.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 18, 2013)

feckman said:


> Definitely, thanks!  We're really hoping for annual, but if the price is right...
> 
> Does anyone know how the EOY works when the season spans years?  In other words, when the weeks are 48-50 and 1-15, which year do you actually get the unit?
> 
> Thanks again.



Good question, I don't know that.  You might try callling Grand Timber Lodge directly..all of the staff there was very friendly and accomodating..and not pushy about sales, which was a pleasant change from our usual Wyndham vacations!
Deb


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2013)

*Ebay Ski Week Timeshare Auctions*

There are 2 Utah ski week timeshares being auctioned right now:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PARK-PLAZA-...90801636987?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c6ca9ee7b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALT-LAKE-C...00899492160?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ec68af940


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 22, 2013)

Justin said:


> There are 2 Utah ski week timeshares being auctioned right now:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PARK-PLAZA-...90801636987?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2c6ca9ee7b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALT-LAKE-C...00899492160?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2ec68af940



I have been to both of these and they are nice, but not as nice as the Marriott or Westgate Park City properties.

Neither are ski-in/out but the Snowbird one is a short walk to the lifts, where Park Plaza is a bus ride.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 23, 2013)

Stayed at the Park Plaza in Park City a couple of week's ago and the remodeled units were very nice. Just wrote a TUG review. I used an exchange from the Raintree System. 

Cheers


----------



## K2Quick (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's an a listing on eBay at the Marriott Summit Watch in Park City.  Not Slopeside, but you can walk to the town lift and it's a better location for the time your not on  the slope.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marriott-Su...21076317608?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4ac1a3cda8


----------



## feckman (Feb 23, 2013)

Deb from NC said:


> Good question, I don't know that.  You might try callling Grand Timber Lodge directly..all of the staff there was very friendly and accomodating..and not pushy about sales, which was a pleasant change from our usual Wyndham vacations!
> Deb



I gave them a call and, although the woman I spoke to was less than thrilled to be talking to a non-owner, she confirmed that the usage is per *calendar year* NOT per season.  In other words, you get access to weeks 1 - 15 or 48 - 50 in the same calendar year.

Seems weird to me, but I guess it shouldn't really matter since you can only use one week per year anyway.


----------



## feckman (Feb 23, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> Here's an a listing on eBay at the Marriott Summit Watch in Park City.  Not Slopeside, but you can walk to the town lift and it's a better location for the time your not on  the slope.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marriott-Su...21076317608?pt=Timeshares&hash=item4ac1a3cda8



Looks interesting!  It's a 2BR which is good, but the minimum entertained offer of $12,500 seems too high.


----------



## Robert D (Feb 23, 2013)

*Lakeside Terrace in Vail Valley*

I think for the money, Lakeside Terrace in the Vail Valley (in Avon, CO) is hard to beat.  It's Starwood quality (Sheraton, Westin), 1,400 sq. ft. 2BR/2Bath, sleeps 8, and is very nice.  Guests get free use of the Avon Recreation Center across the street which has 40,000 sq. ft. of pools, slides, hot tubs, sauna, and exercise equipment.  It's at the base of Beaver Creek, 9 miles west of Vail.  MF's are $1,075 which is pretty reasonable for a nice resort in the Vail Valley.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 23, 2013)

feckman said:


> Looks interesting!  It's a 2BR which is good, but the minimum entertained offer of $12,500 seems too high.



That is dirt cheap as those rooms rent for over $800 per night to non-owners.

This is a ski week and those are premium priced as there are only 16 weeks out of 52 weeks that are desirable.


----------



## feckman (Feb 24, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> That is dirt cheap as those rooms rent for over $800 per night to non-owners.



Sorry, what I meant is that it's too high for us. If $12,500 is dirt cheap, the seller shouldn't have any trouble unloading it.

What we're looking for is a good value. The more we look, that seems to mean finding a motivated seller at a place without ROFR. Slopeside (or as close to that as possible) is ideal. This has shifted our focus to the Grand Timber Lodge and Valdoro Mountain Lodge in Breck. We were able to pick up a very inexpensive EOY unit at Lakeside Terrace on eBay last week (thanks to Robert D for the suggestion!), so we have the luxury of waiting to find just the right deal on a GTL or Valdoro annual.

Anyway, thanks again to all for all the suggestions, and please feel free to make more if there are other places we missed and should consider!


----------



## hipslo (Feb 24, 2013)

feckman said:


> Sorry, what I meant is that it's too high for us. If $12,500 is dirt cheap, the seller shouldn't have any trouble unloading it.



Actually, that sounds pretty close to market value for platinum weeks at summit watch these days.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 24, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> That is dirt cheap as those rooms rent for over $800 per night to non-owners.



$800 per night is marriott's pricing. With some patience, those units can be rented from an owner for much less than that - around $2500 per week. (which still results in a 10% plus annual return to the owner on the purchase price, after maintenance fees).


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 24, 2013)

If you can buy a Marriott Park City Ski week for $12,500, then I believe that is a fantastic deal.

Park City is a great ski town and the Marriott is in a great location (both of them) and at these prices, if you are serious about going skiing every year, you may be better buying than taking a chance renting.

My only concern wold be getting the exact week you want as Marriott plays favoritism with multiweek owners (13 month booking vs 12) that tip the scales of fairness and opportunity AWAY from a single week owner.

Then again, if you can rent a 2 bedroom from an owner for $2,500, that is also a good deal as the annual dues is over $1,000, so you are paying $1,500 extra and it would take about 8-10 years to break even on renting vs owning.


----------



## hipslo (Feb 24, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> If you can buy a Marriott Park City Ski week for $12,500, then I believe that is a fantastic deal.



There is one currently listed for 11.5k on www.myresortnetwork.com


----------



## feckman (Mar 9, 2013)

Quick update: on the recommendation of others on TUG, we have been working with Samuel Rodriguez on both our WKORV and GTL purchases.  He was able to find us a GTL 2BR Annual unit for what seems like a VERY good deal.  I'll disclose the amount once we move into escrow.  

We sent the paperwork back yesterday and are hopeful that everything will move forward without issue.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 9, 2013)

DazedandConfused said:


> If you can buy a Marriott Park City Ski week for $12,500, then I believe that is a fantastic deal.



What does a Park City Lift Lodge Ski Week sell for?  Do they have 2 bedroom units?

George


----------



## pacman777 (Sep 5, 2015)

feckman said:


> Quick update: on the recommendation of others on TUG, we have been working with Samuel Rodriguez on both our WKORV and GTL purchases.  He was able to find us a GTL 2BR Annual unit for what seems like a VERY good deal.  I'll disclose the amount once we move into escrow.
> 
> We sent the paperwork back yesterday and are hopeful that everything will move forward without issue.  Fingers crossed!



Hi Feckman - curious to see what you ended up paying for the 2BR Grand Timber Lodge (assuming its Winter ski season)?


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 5, 2015)

Grand Timber Lodge does have ROFR and is aggressive in exercising it for EOY winter weeks that sell below $5,000 and for annual weeks that sell below $8,000.

It's also not ski-in/ski-out.  It's walk out (and a pretty good walk) and ski in under good conditions (but typically not in the early or late season).

That said, it's a great resort and certainly worth your consideration.


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 5, 2015)

feckman said:


> Definitely, thanks!  We're really hoping for annual, but if the price is right...
> 
> Does anyone know how the EOY works when the season spans years?  In other words, when the weeks are 48-50 and 1-15, which year do you actually get the unit?
> 
> Thanks again.



Strangely for a skier!  

Consider the 2016 use year 48-52 would be say the 2016-2017 season and 1-15 would be the 2015-2016 season. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

